# Vaponaute - Juice Reviews



## johan (20/1/15)

*Vaponaute - Into the wild*

​
*Equipment used*: Reo with RM2 RDA, 0.5 up to 0.9 Ohm

*Mixologist*: Anne-Claire started designing flavors after a determined experience in top-class wines & spirits. Passionate by flavors, Anne-Claire has traveled all around the world to make the most of her taste buds. Today she designs Vaponaute's luxury e-liquids. The recipes are finalized with the help of a chemist and an ethnologist in a renowned laboratory at the heart the French capital of perfumes & aromas: Grasse. All our luxury e-juices are produced in France in the most rigorous and safe environment. Our aromas, as well as our vegetal glycerin are produced in France, our propylene glycol originates from the European Union.

*Website blurp*: Intense Tobacco Blend. Powerful & Subtle. From a tobacco base, Into the Wild unveils a range of warm and spicy hints.
Composition : French USP Propylene Glycol , French USP Vegetable Glycerin, French USP Aromas, USP Nicotine Made in France. To enjoy all the subtlety of our aromas, we recommend to let the bottle steep opened for a few days (recommended).

*Vendor*: http://www.vapecartel.co.za (@KieranD)

*My take*: French colonial style dark ripened tobacco, with a subtle hazelnut mixed with praline on the inhale. On the exhale I get a semi-sweet cognac flavor, ending with a spicy nutmeg mingled with a very slight caramel. Throat hit is surprisingly mild for a dark tobacco flavor and will suit vapors that aren't seeking huge throat hit that is often associated with dark tobacco flavors.

Into the Wild is quite a complex e-juice, but not overly intense. I'm sure I haven't identified all the flavors in it yet. It will pair very well with a steamed glass of cognac (or maybe a single malt whiskey) - an ideal chill-out e-juice after dinner. If you like a dark ripened tobacco flavor.

Into the Wild is highly recommended and I will definitely buy this again.

PS. Will follow up with On the Storm later

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Thanks for the review @johan - and for sharing your thoughts.
I saw you referred to "Into the Storm" in your "My take" section
Confused me because this is "Into the wild"
Lol

PS - I edited the thread title slightly for consistency

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Great review Oom @johan! Was really waiting for someone to review the Vaponaute juices!
I also don't think I am getting all the flavours out of Into The Wild, think it might be better at higher wattages. Hope you have Over the Rainbow as well so that I can hear your thoughts on this juice as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

*Vaponaute - On the Storm*

​
*Equipment used*: Reo with RM2 RDA, 0.5 up to 0.9 Ohm
*Mixologist*: same as mentioned in previous post

*Website blurp*:
Sweet Burst

A decadent treat. Tobacco, ripe fruits, cocoa... A rich flavour with complexity & delicacy.


Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @johan - and for sharing your thoughts.
> I saw you referred to "Into the Storm" in your "My take" section
> Confused me because this is "Into the wild"
> Lol
> ...



Thanks Silver - yip I'm a wee-bit mentally constipated today . Will edit.


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great review Oom @johan! Was really waiting for someone to review the Vaponaute juices!
> I also don't think I am getting all the flavours out of Into The Wild, think it might be better at higher wattages. Hope you have Over the Rainbow as well so that I can hear your thoughts on this juice as well.



Thanks, yip I did not mention it, you are 100% right, it excels round 0.5 Ohm. Rainbow will be in my next order.

PS. You most probably not aware of this: I only tolerate the term "oom" from young girls shouting at me "nee oom"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Thanks @johan, I will re-build my RM2 to 0.5 ohms asap. It is currently 0.8/0.9 ohm.
Lol, ok thanks for the advise, will refrain from using Oom in future

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

*Vaponaute - On the Storm*

​
*Equipment used*: Reo with RM2 RDA, 0.5 up to 0.9 Ohm
*Mixologist*: same as mentioned in previous post

*Website blurp*: Sweet Burst. A decadent treat. Tobacco, ripe fruits, cocoa... A rich flavour with complexity & delicacy. To enjoy all the subtlety of our aromas, we recommend to let the bottle steep opened for a few days (recommended).

*Vendor*: http://www.vapecartel.co.za (@KieranD)

*My take*: On the inhale it starts off with an appetizing light (blond) tobacco flavour, mixed with fresh and sweet elements; honey and very subtle cinnamon for me personally. On the exhale the well balanced cocoa and subtle cognac comes through layered on the same light, almost teasing tobacco. The cognac flavor in On the Storm is more pronounced and follows through from inhale to exhale.

All the various flavors together form a perfect balance which makes this an ultimate ADV for light tobacco lovers. This is another complex e-juice from Vaponaute that I'm sure I haven't identified all flavors yet. From time-to-time I "imagine" a slight anise as well as some pear flavor. It's a great e-juice and will definitely purchase again! PS. Medium throat hit.

I am very surprised that other local vapors haven't done reviews on the Vaponaute flavors yet - its a brand that definitely got my attention now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (20/1/15)

johan said:


> *Vaponaute - On the Storm*
> 
> View attachment 19677​
> *Equipment used*: Reo with RM2 RDA, 0.5 up to 0.9 Ohm
> ...



You have nailed this one sir! 
Awesome review thank you @johan!

There is definitely some anise and comice pear in this liquid! Glad you managed to find so many of the components on these juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

KieranD said:


> You have nailed this one sir!
> Awesome review thank you @johan!
> 
> There is definitely some anise and comice pear in this liquid! Glad you managed to find so many of the components on these juices!



Thanks Kieran, just don't call me sir, its a title reserved for so called aristocracy of British decent

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/1/15)

Another great review @johan! Also surprised that there aren't more reviews of these juices. Tried searching last night on the net and all the reviews were in French

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

great review @johan realy need to try some of that juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/1/15)

Thank you @johan 
Been waiting for some reviews on the brand.

Great reviews!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

*Vaponaute - Over the Rainbow






*​*Equipment used* 
Reo Mini with Nuppin and Chalice, 0.7 Ohm

*Website blurp* 
Playful Delight. Unexpected & refreshing. Sweet and sour aromas followed by a surprising fresh feel. Flavor Profile: Cavaillon Melon, Ginger & Lime, Citrus & Verbena, Green Fig

*Vendor*: http://www.vapecartel.co.za (@KieranD)

*My take* 
Is it just me or are most of the juices offered nowadays just sweet, sweet stuff? I look closely at all the new juices coming in, but they all sound sweet. My problem is I like sweet/dessert juices, but only now and then - not all the time. 

Over the Rainbow has become a firm favourite for me since acquired in December of last year. The melon aroma is primary on the inhale, but not overpowering (as many melon juices can be) and nicely balanced by the citrus. During the inhale you also get the freshness imparted by the ginger, lime and verbena, which continues with the exhale. This freshness can be described as "cool", but certainly not a menthol/mint cool. The sweet is in the mix, but very subtle and most discernible as sweet on the aftertaste - I can feel the green fig lingering on the tip of my tongue. The total experience is neither sweet not tart, especially not tart/sour, but a perfect combination giving just that fruity freshness.

Of all the jooses in my overflowing cupboard, this is probably the most refreshing.

*Note*
As recommended on their web site I left this bottle opened in the cupboard for a few days before vaping. This juice gets even better with steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen (17/2/15)

very well done @Andre,it really sounds like that one is a winner.love desert flavors but not to sweet.this one sounds right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

Excellent review @Andre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/15)

Brilliant @Andre, thank you. Definitely getting a bottle.

I find many of the US juices to be very sweet, and sometimes a little too powerful of flavour.
I mean is the land of excess after all 

I always need to dilute them down a bit. I don't like too much of anything when vaping.
Vaponaute is the first juice in a long time where I did not touch. I find the balance is just perfect. I mean, like you I'm not the biggest fan of nut in juices. And there is nut in Into the Wild, but the balance of all the flavour notes was so well done, that I enjoyed everything in it.

It such a smooth, balanced and therefore pleasing juice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

Hope you really enjoy it @r0gue z0mbie!
Would also love to hear your thoughts about the juice when you try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/15)

Right, so maybe its about time I put down a review.

*Vaponaute - Into the Wild*​
​*
Equipment used*: Odin and Cloupor Mini 0.5 up to 0.7 Ohm (20 - 25watts)
*Mixologist*:Vaponaute

*Website blurp*: A powerful blend that unveils an appetizing range of warm, spicy notes alongside the smooth tobacco base it carries. With its strong, yet subtle flavor profile, Into The Wild invites you to enjoy a mellow moment at any time!

*Vendor*: http://www.vapecartel.co.za (@KieranD)

*My take*: Right off the bat, I get the blond tabacco (thanks johan for teaching me something), which is your smooth and mild Virginia. A fine Virginia blend here. And what got me by surprise is the marshmallow'y taste. The profile says it contains "Sugared Almond & Toffee, Nuts & Spices," all of which is found in Nougat. And after a few puffs and turning up the power, Into the Wild tastes just like a good Virginia and Nougat.

Not cheap Nougat, think the fine decadent Nougat - not too sweet, not to nutty, soft and delicate... indulging Nougat that never over-powers.

After a few puffs, I thought that this would be be a 'night cap' sort of vape, because like the blurb explanation - it is a bold or powerful blend. However, is does manage to be 'mellow', again as Vaponaute say, so I just carried on and on. I could probably vape this all day, but because its one of my new favourites, I like (or try at least) to savour it.

The only notes I didn't find was the Maraschino Cherry, but I suspect it gives a sweetness to round things off.

All and all Vaponaute Into the Wild is finely balanced, mild and semi-sweet tobacco. It might not be for all, it would depend on whether you like Nougat or not. Consider yourself lucky if it is something you like, because it is a top-notch juice.

Will I order again? without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/15)

Great review @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (17/2/15)

fantastic review @rOgue zOmbie.realy gave me a feel for the flavors,really nice job buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Right, so maybe its about time I put down a review.
> *
> Equipment used*: Odin and Cloupor Min 0.5 up to 0.7 Ohm (20 - 25watts)
> *Mixologist*:Vaponaute
> ...


Great review. Have not vaped it for a while, but as I remember it your description is spot on. They are, like Thenanara, master joose mixers imo. Nothing is overpowering with perfect flavour integration. 
Consider adding the juice's name at the top of your post, only found it near the end of your review.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (2/10/15)

Firstly, great reviews by all. This is not a review, just my nooby experience. I just don't possess the skill required to snuff out all the ingredients as well as the reviewers above.
So, just got myself a bottle of Vaponaute - On the Storm. I asked @KieranD if he had something with tobacco and he suggested it (although in 6mg, I usually consume 3mg juices). All I can say is wow, and wow and then magnifique!
I couldn't wait for steeping and just filled the Goblin Mini and went for it. There are so many flavours coming through, very complex as described above. What a great vape, I cannot see me steeping much of it...
It's the first international juice I've purchased (at a nice special price for an import, may I add) because I cannot see myself paying so much for an e-juice very often as an ADV. Furthermore, the local guys have all got plenty great stuff to keep me satisfied. After this experience however I really wish the local guys would come up with something like this to add to their collection...
Later I'm gonna try it with some good single malt perhaps  Great suggestion @KieranD , thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

